# impression et Automator



## JPM01 (14 Juin 2013)

Bonjour à tous
Un "service" créé avec Automator permet d'imprimer tout ou partir d'un texte avec l'action "créer un fichier" texte puis "imprimer". Mais:
- j'obtiens une impression sans les caractères accentués; ils sont remplacés par un espace;
- si j'ouvre le fichier créé par la 1 ère action les caractères accentués sont bien présents ainsi qu'à l'impression lancée manuellement.
Avez-vous une idée due l'origine du problème ?


----------

